# Terminal 15 and Terminal 31



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

I cannot access my Bentley at the moment.

Can someone please tell me if my car (2000 Jetta GLX VR6) has a Terminal 15? 

The Terminals I see on the relay carrier are, from left to right:

75x (ignition power via relief relay)
30 (unfused power)
30 (unfused power)
30a (fused power)
Diesel (blue wires) WTH? Gahk! Probably fuel pump power.

I can't see Terminal 15. Is there one?

Also not sure about Terminal 31 (ground). Is that the one to which the fat brown wire goes in the top right of the image below?


----------



## MarkeyseJMundy (Aug 3, 2016)

Maybe under your dash?


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

Based on my post and picture, where do you deduce I have been looking for it?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yes, brown = earth = ground. Germans are logical like that.  

As for Terminal 15: Absolutely the car has it. Kl.15 = "ignition run power." Powers most things that make the car go. Won't run without it. 
Where is it on a MkIV? Much like any other model, it can always be tapped at the ignition switch. Where you can find it at the fuse or relay plates, the Bentley (which I know you don't have access to ATM) will tell. 

Question: Whatcha need power for? If it's okay that it isn't powered while you're cranking the engine, Kl.75x is what you need (and, is usually where people grab some power from, anyways.)


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

cuppie said:


> Yes, brown = earth = ground. Germans are logical like that.
> 
> As for Terminal 15: Absolutely the car has it. Kl.15 = "ignition run power." Powers most things that make the car go. Won't run without it.
> Where is it on a MkIV? Much like any other model, it can always be tapped at the ignition switch. Where you can find it at the fuse or relay plates, the Bentley (which I know you don't have access to ATM) will tell.
> ...


Yes, brown is ground, this is clear, but is the unlabeled terminal in my picture, top right corner, Terminal 31? I mean, Terminal 31 could be hidden anywhere under the dash. As I already said, I have no access to my Bentley at the moment, so cannot check location of Terminal 15.

All my previous VAG products had a Terminal 15 among all the other terminals. The reason I want to use the screw post terminal is simply for convenience.

Power ius for my GPS, which doesn't draw a whole lot and I'm not sure I want it powered via the relief relay, because it will turn on, then off, then on again.


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

I finally could access my Bentley:

*Terminal (circuit) 15- Switched Battery PositiveVottage (8+) from ignition/starter switch*

That car does indeed not have a Terminal 15 screw post on or near the relay carrier.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Honestly, the GPS will probably be fine running off of 75x. If it has its own battery (most do), it'll likely turn on, fall back to battery while cranking, then back to vehicle power. It probably won't be an issue. 

Alternatively, I'm wondering if one of the terminals in that unused relay socket might be Kl.15.....


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

When the GPS loses external power, it starts a countdown to shutdown and asks me if I want to switch to the internal battery or if I want it to shut off. I'll have to try out if, while in countdown mode, if the external power source comes back on, the GPS goes back into external power mode all by itself, or if it will shut down anyway.

I can check what's connected to the empty relay socket.


----------

